# Snowy & Crystal [Summer 2010 pictures]



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Warning: TONES of pictures!!!!! 

All pictures were taken few days ago. First, I wanna introduce you to Snowy and Crystal's chicken legs so that you don't be surprised  I did share them at the end of another thread, but just in case some missed them. 

For Summer 2010, the malts got "Checkin Legs" cut; Change in style every now and then is good 

Here they are, modeling the new hair styles

Snowy









and Crystal










ok, I think we can start now...

Snowy wasn't sure which he wanted; the treat in his mouth or the ball in my hand. Before going to the garden, Snowy was chewing on a chewie. I called the malts to join me to the garden to play a game of fetch. Crystal zoomed outside. Snowy had a second thought, but then decided to join (When he hears 'Bye Snowy', he knows that he is gonna be left in if he didn't join. So he decided to run out to the garden too. I wasn't aware that he and chewie were out together until I looked at his face (mouth)..









But of course, it took him another minute to drop the chewie and run after the ball









An update on Crystal, I found out that the above ball (in snowy's mouth) is in her 'fave toys' list. This summer, she shocked Snowy...
not when jumping in the pool (that is old news)..









New pictures, but old news 









BUT when she swam to the direction of the ball 









Caught the ball and retrieved it....:w00t: now that is new news.
(Crystal: "Hang in der ball, I twy to wescue you") 
trying hard not to lose the ball









Snowy watches as Crystal gets closer ...









but when she reached the place where she gets out, the ball slipped outta her mouth to the other side of the pool.









Snowy's turn to jump in









Snowy blends with the water splash 









Another jump from Snowy









I love to take 'in the air' pictures because they are a bit challenging for me to take. I gotta be quick. At the same time, don't lose them in the frame and try to get a nice focused pic..The ones that I am posting here that I took two days ago are still not my favorite 'in the air' shots because they aren't too focused, but I still like them 









Got the monster in a better, more focused picture 








(ok! I gotta be honest and tell you, there is a part of Snowy that I wanted to cover in the picture by drawing a black square/block or something on it :blush: but since I have tones of pictures to share, I don't have the time to do that to all pic. Just ignore that boyish part. Besides, it can help you to know which is Snowy and which is Crystal )

more to come...


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

anyways, lets continue.... 
Snowy got the ball









in his way out.. but guess who is waiting for him with her mouth opened?









Crystal: "Good boy, Snowy! Good fetch. Now, I hab it"


















Crystal: "sheesh! boys are vewy hawd to convince!! I don't know what part of 'I hab it' doesn't he understand"









Snowy jumps in first, Crystal follows









two malts, reaching ball at the same time, but Crystal gets it first...









and swims away from Snowy ... LOOOL He knows that it is no longer the same when it was just him to get the ball and have Crystal only to follow 


















Here is Crystal, giving it another try to get the ball out on her own, without having it to slip out of her mouth to the other side of the pool









and she did it!!!!









and this was Snowy's response...this boy cracks me up:HistericalSmiley: He would never try to take anything away from Crystal *if* it was with her first. Snowy just kisses her and leaves her with her toys). -Crystal, on the other hand, tries to do it all the time-. In that case, then yes, he doesn't allow her to take whatever was in his paws first...
Snowy: "I am pwoud of you. You did good, Cwystal"









Goofball Snowy









Enough pool games..of the malts go for a though-out wash, bath, dry (clean and dry body and ears)









Here they are afterwards (Crystal is busy with little treat that I gave them)









Snowy: "hey..no fair mommy...where is my tweat?"









Snowy solo









Crystal solo









Snowy and Crystal pose









Few Romeo pictures that I took last week.


















more...


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Romeo doing yoga  








this kitty is weird. He sleeps in the weirdest positions.

Romeo: "I am watching you"









off to ZzZzZzZz









Snowy & Crystal: "Have a PAWSOME day SM"









LOL that is all...I promise  enough for a long time, I think. I will keep a link to this thread in my siggie since I am sure the next time I post pictures, it will be after a long time. 

Hope you enjoyed these ^_^

hugs
Kat


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

LOVE THEM ALL!! 

arty: I love Crystal and Snowy!! and Romeo!!


----------



## alexmom (Jan 30, 2008)

Great pictures! Thanks for sharing them. I especially love the pictures with your babies jumping in the pool.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Great pictures. They really love the water.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

That is so cool,I love the pictures of them in the pool together and the smoochie pictures too. If mine swam,I'd clip them short too,so they could have more fun.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

OMG Kat -- Those were the best pictures!!:good post - perfect. I have the broadest smile on my face.:biggrin: Makes me want to take Tyler to a pool and throw him in. :w00t: Maybe not.
Crystal and Snowy are both such daredevils diving into the pool. And I can't believe you got those shots (well I can believe because it's you, but I still can't believe anyone could). I was rooting for Crystal with the ball and let out an "Awww" when it dropped into the other side of the pool. And the one of "She did it" looked so precious. Crystal looked too pooped to pop. And then Snowy kissing Crystal was the icing on the cake. Never apologize for sending tons of pix. We love them.:wub::wub: Good thing you're leaving a link so we can get our S&C fix whenever we need it.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Kat, I always love your pool pictures! I wish I could get pictures that good. Emy's my only water dog. She loves getting in the pool but Tess and Zoey won't even think about it. I wish Emy would jump in like that but she just hops on a float if I hold it over to the side for her. 
I love Snowy and Crystal's clips, they look adorable. That's a great cut for them in the summer, they can have so much fun in their pool. 
Hugs:wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Kat.......Love the pictures of the babies in the pool~~they are sooooo good!!! It is so hot here and those pictures look so cool and refreshing of them playing!! That Crystal learned very quickly and she is getting as good as Snowy!! Kat, you did a great job. Love Romeo's pics too.....the one of him flattened out on the floor is too funny. Beautiful cat!!! The dog house shot was darling of Snowy!! Thanks so much, it really shows how healthy and strong your babies are. They are just adorable......You really are a great photography and your pictures show it. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Wow, great pictures!!!!! :aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Kat, fantastic photos!!


----------



## Myah's mom (May 19, 2010)

Thanks for sharing. I loved the pics and caption. They make me laugh out loud several times


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Wonderfful pictures. I love yourSnowy and Crystal water adventures. I wonder if Maisie would swim if we had a pool, hmmmm, probably not sn
he hates to get her feet wet. The pic of your catstretched out is a scream :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Snowy and Crystal crack me up every time they do their dive into the pool :HistericalSmiley: after all these years still looks unbelievable. I love all the pictures, Romeo looks amazing, he can't swim right?


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

those little chicken legs look so graceful in mid jump (the back ones), it cracks me up. I'm not sure which dog it was without looking back. there's one where the water trails from front paw back across the water as he/she jumps...cool shot. Those dogs really make me want a pool!!!

loooove your kitty shots, he's beautiful.
Great photos Kat, thanks.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I LOVE seeing pics of your sweeties! They're always having so much fun! Totally adorable! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

As usual Kat, you have produced excellent shots...... 
The pool story is very entertaining. I think your Snowy and Crystal have the best lives. I love seeing your two interact together. Makes me want another.....mmm maybe in a few months, we shall see. Adorable :tender: :tender: :tender:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Love the Snowy and Crystal pool pics. They look like they're having so much fun, makes me want to jump in and join them. The pictures of Romero are darling.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Love all the pics!! I love seeing your pups in action- they are soo smart and playful and boy Crystal is quite the independent little lady - go Crystal!! ANd Snowy, of course, always the sweetest gentleman. Thanks for sharing


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

I love the photos. I have to say there is something absolutely fabulous about a soaking wet malt diving into a pool after a ball. I just love seeing them playing in the pool they are such cool doggies!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

WOW Kat, you really outdid yourself with all the awesome action shots of Snowy & Crystal diving,fetching & swimming. Crystal sure has gotten into the act. Snowy better watch out for that little girl.lol I love the diving pictures,& seeing the fluffs having such a great time. Awesome. Of course you know how much I love Snowy & Crystal, I even love their little chicken legs.:wub::wub:


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

:chili::chili::chili:
AWESOME photos of the "flying rats" :HistericalSmiley:!! Anyways! I love their new bandannas and master Romeo's yoga pose, Yeager likes to do yoga too, maybe he could learn some new techniques from the master  

Aww, I do hope it won't be _too_ long before you post pictures of Snowy and Crystal again...


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

OMG Kat, these pics are incredible!!! You have the most darling babies. Just love each and everyone. Boy did those pictures make me smile!!!! Love them!!! Your babies look so happy and so loved!!!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

oh Kat! I love love love your photos!! I think it's so cool that they'll jump in the pool for their ball..that's great!

I love Romeo too...what a beauty!!
Thanks for sharing those! They were a lot of fun to see.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

thanks for all your sweet words. Happy to read that you liked them and that they made you smile. oh and by the way, Romeo belongs to lil bro. He isn't mine, but he and the malts are good friends. It is just very entertaining to watch the malts interact with him. I make sure to take the malts to spend sometime with him every now and then  I am still trying to get a group picture of the malts and Romeo. No success in convincing Romeo to pose by staying still on where ever I want for him and the malts to sit. He kindda has his own mind.
hugs
Kat



michellerobison said:


> If mine swam,I'd clip them short too,so they could have more fun.


Summer season, they swim in the pool more often, so chicken legs cut is sure the most suitable for this season  (in hot weather and in the pool)



Snowbody said:


> Crystal and Snowy are both such *daredevils* diving into the pool. Never apologize for sending tons of pix. We love them.:wub::wub: Good thing you're leaving a link so we can get our S&C fix whenever we need it.


Loved their new nickname ...daredevils :HistericalSmiley: it does fit them, especially when they go into their mischievous acts. Good one Sue :two thumbs up:

LOL I posted like crazy -huge amount of pix- but that's only because we wont be around for quite a long time, so I hope these pictures will be sufficient


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

njdrake said:


> Kat, I always love your pool pictures! I wish I could get pictures that good. Emy's my only water dog. She loves getting in the pool but Tess and Zoey won't even think about it. I wish Emy would jump in like that but she just hops on a float if I hold it over to the side for her.


oh I soooo hope you post Emy's Summer 2010 pool pictures:chili:



CeeCee's Mom said:


> Love Romeo's pics too.....the one of him flattened out on the floor is too funny. Beautiful cat!!!





Maisie and Me said:


> The pic of your catstretched out is a scream :HistericalSmiley:


Trust me guys, he does the weirdest acts :HistericalSmiley: and runs like a monkey... He is lil bro's best furry friend.




sparkey said:


> Romeo looks amazing, he can't swim right?


I don't think so :w00t: I can't even imagine. Romeo is scared of water drops.



yeagerbum said:


> :chili::chili::chili:
> AWESOME photos of the *"flying rats"* :HistericalSmiley:!!


 these two monsters love to do their Rat impression.



yeagerbum said:


> I love their new bandannas and master Romeo's yoga pose, Yeager likes to do yoga too, maybe he could learn some new techniques from the master


I got them a bunch of colorful ones (bandana) I love to put bandanas on them  
Oh I would LOVE to see Yeager doing Yoga one day :wub:



yeagerbum said:


> Aww, I do hope it won't be _too_ long before you post pictures of Snowy and Crystal again...


The thing is that we will be gone for quite sometime, but once we return, i will get back to my addiction to snapping and sharing pictures 



Maglily said:


> I'm not sure which dog it was without looking back. there's one where *the water trails from front paw back across the water as he/she jumps*...cool shot. Those dogs really make me want a pool!!!


That is monster Snowy the goofball LOL



silverhaven said:


> I love seeing your two interact together. Makes me want another.....mmm maybe in a few months, we shall see. Adorable :tender: :tender: :tender:


Me LOVE this idea of yours :wub: 



mysugarbears said:


> They look like they're having so much fun, makes me want to jump in and join them.


S&C: "Auntie Debbie, we fink you will wike it better on the other side of da pool. The one that we are swimming in is the kiddie side  but you are most welcome to join in dis side of da pool"



momtoboo said:


> Crystal sure has gotten into the act. Snowy better watch out for that little girl


If Crystal was an only dog, she would never have done that. I am sure that she wasn't ever gonna do it if she didn't see Snowy doing it all the previous time. Snowy is in trouble now for having the nut case around to catch the ball with him too...lol


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Kat,

Those pictures are FANTASTIC. You are a great photographer. And Snowy and Crystal were having so much fun. Love the captions, they're just perfect. I was laughing my whole way through the picture story. It made my morning.


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

*A Maltese life!!*

Snowy and Crystal.... :blush: Can I live the life they are living ???,... PLAY, SWIM and more play swim and they even get to have photo shoots of all this..:w00t:.well I don't want me in a swimsuit photographed!! NO NO :w00t: GREAT PICTURES...


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Wow Kat, those pictures are great. You can clearly see how much Snowy and Crystal love each other. They really do enjoy the pool. I bet after a day like that they sleep really well at night:biggrin:

I wish I could get mine to enjoy the pool like yours do. Katie and Chachi like it a wee bit but Chloe won't go near it at all.


----------



## bentley's Mum (Dec 27, 2007)

Oh my goodness! How swseet!!! I LOVED all the pictures!! Thank you so much for posting them!!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

wow, these are the best pics!!:good post - perfect
love all the water ones, they are great!!:aktion033:
also Romeo is so cute, it's nice to meet him!!:tender:


thanks for posting these, Kat, love them,:wub::wub:
hope its not too long before we get more S&C pics again:thumbsup:


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Snowy and Crystal have a LOT of fun! I love seeing their pictures.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I just adore seeing Snowy & Crystal's water pics! They are certainly some of the happiest Malts I've ever seen! 

I am not a cat person, but your kitty is beautiful....love his color.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

WOWOWoWOW!!!! if only your two babies could show heini how much FUN water is!!!! they can take part in the olympic games soon. FABULOUS and gorgeous pictures. I loved all f them.

that's real summer feeling.

thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Please , pleez keep those awesome pictures coming! My two daughters and I loved every picture ! Your malts are so beautiful and so daring. Mine would never jump in a pool, she's too chicken !
We loved viewing them !!!!!!!:Happy_Dance:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

sparkey said:


> Snowy and Crystal crack me up every time they do their dive into the pool :HistericalSmiley: after all these years still looks unbelievable. I love all the pictures, Romeo looks amazing, he can't swim right?


lol...If any cat would swim, I'd be betting on him. Kat's babies do amazing things! Love sweet Romeo.:wub:

And is there anything better then pics of Snowy and Crystal swimming??? :chili::chili::chili: It feels like summer now!! lol

I loved the play by play action. Was sitting on the edge of my seat! Who to root for? I love them both!!

Gotta say that it is sooooo adorable how sweet Crystal has that ball in her mouth in the pool. Kind of like a little seal. :heart:


----------



## poptart (Mar 10, 2008)

Awwww. I love your babies....Also love to see pics of any maltese...sooo ...keep on posting pics I say !!

Hugs, Blanche


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

Wow I feel like they are olympic swimmers . . .I bet they absolutely love splashing all over the pool. :wub: thanks for sharing.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

As... love your photos and ccaptions!!!!!!!!! never get enough of Snowy and Crystal!! :wub::wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Snowy & Crystal bark their thanks to you all and send some puppy kisses..hugs to all



Silkmalteselover said:


> Snowy and Crystal.... :blush: Can I live the life they are living ???,... PLAY, SWIM and more play swim and they even get to have photo shoots of all this..:w00t:.well I don't want me in a swimsuit photographed!! NO NO :w00t: GREAT PICTURES...


Snowy & Crystal: "You can come over to dis place, Auntie..It can be all yours because we are leabing it for da coming period..you can come play and swim widout habing da nuts pawtographer because she is also leabing da place"



lynda said:


> I bet after a day like that they sleep really well at night:biggrin:


oh it sure is a great energy releaser for a good night sleep 



LJSquishy said:


> I am not a cat person, but your kitty is beautiful....love his color.


I am not a cat person too...I love them, but I am crazy in love with dogs. Cats are different. Romeo, I love him so much. I gotta admit that sometimes, he has a devilish stare that sometimes freaks me out :HistericalSmiley: but still, he is funny most of the time:wub:I still don't understand everything about cats because I don't get to spend lots of time with Romeo (he isn't mine). From what I am seeing when he is around is that he has a mind of his own. He is independent, does a lot of things differently and .....weird :HistericalSmiley: sure is a special member of the family :wub: when he sees me come, he comes walking very quick to my direction (as if to greet), but when he reaches me, all he does then is 'Meyaw', sit for a couple of seconds and then leaves unless i petted him for a little time. 



HEINI said:


> if only your two babies could show heini how much FUN water is!!!! they can take part in the olympic games soon.


S&C: "we will be more dan happy to teach Heini boy how to love the water"



poochie2 said:


> Please , pleez keep those awesome pictures coming! My two daughters and I loved every picture ! Your malts are so beautiful and so daring. Mine would never jump in a pool, she's too chicken !
> We loved viewing them !!!!!!!:Happy_Dance:





poptart said:


> Awwww. I love your babies....Also love to see pics of any maltese...sooo ...keep on posting pics I say !!


will sure do once I return 



Crystal&Zoe said:


> lol...If any cat would swim, I'd be betting on him. Kat's babies do amazing things! Love sweet Romeo.:wub:
> 
> 
> Gotta say that it is sooooo adorable how sweet Crystal has that ball in her mouth in the pool. Kind of like *a little seal.* :heart:


LOOOOL Crystal, trust me, Romeo is a chicken. I have the same thought about Crystal when I look at that picture of her holding the ball upwards :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

OMG!! How did I miss this thread!!! The pics are fabulous!!! I felt like I was right there!!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Wow Kat, Snowy and Crystal sure are a pair of water babies :wub::wub:
I love the action shots, they are fabulous, I am sure Scooby and Koko wouldn't know what to do with all that water, probably run for their lives.
Romeo is a handsome kitty too, looks a lot like my daughter's cat, she is a British Blue and her name is Bella...


----------



## NIMaltese (May 24, 2009)

haha - these are great!!! Thanks for sharing Kat


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks so much for all those fantastic summer photos of Snowy and Crystal! They both look so darling and I love, love the pool pics of them! 
Wow, they have such a lot of fun in the water with the ball!

I wish Ullana would share only a few of that fun in the water, but she's always running away if she notices water even a drop of it, LOL! :HistericalSmiley:

Wow, your cat is a real Beauty and I like the weirest sleeping positions!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

Great pictures! I love the action shots of them diving in the pool. If only I could convince Tiffany to like the water....


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Aww Kat, love your babies! Your action shots are amazing!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I love, love your pictures... they look so cute in their haircuts! Cyrstal and Snowy look like they have the greatest time in the pool...great action shots! Romeo is adorable as well.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Kat, I love you, I needed a good smile and your pictures gave it to me. Crystal has turned into a real waterdog:HistericalSmiley: poor Snowy, he doesn't have much of a chance with the ball:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

:wub:those pics are beautiful , ur fluffs , omg they r soo cute , those pool shots to die for , their puppy cuts adorable... ur romeo gorgeous!! 
i loooved these pics , they made me happy:wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Glad that you liked these shots. hugs to all

Kat
ps. donna - I LOVE your new siggy. That picture of Summer is to die for:wub: and Chloe poses SWEETLY 



Scoobydoo said:


> Wow Kat, Snowy and Crystal sure are a pair of water babies :wub::wub:
> I love the action shots, they are fabulous, I am sure Scooby and Koko wouldn't know what to do with all that water, probably run for their lives.
> Romeo is a handsome kitty too, looks a lot like my daughter's cat, she is a British Blue and her name is Bella...


Oh my!!! I think that Romeo found his 'Juliet':wub: Bella is stunning! I don't know what breed of kitties Romeo is. He looks like Bella, but he has longer fur. maybe he is a mix. He was found in the street; in front of our gate and didn't leave the spot until lil bro invited him to the garden and became his best friend. We put flyers, talked to vets and contacted the shelter and everything, searching for the owners, but no one claimed him. He wasn't micro-chipped, didn't have a tag on him or anything, so no idea about his background. He is micro-shipped now, up to date with his shots and all.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

How do I even describe how much I loved these pics Kat? First off you take the BEST pics! You capture every movement, moment, expression. 

The pups have the BEST jumping form. They should be in the Olympics on the diving team. I give them :good post - perfect for their jumping abilities!

And the love between them just turns me to mush. The sharing of the ball pics in the pool was total adorableness! I just LOVE your water babies! And Romeo....nice yoga positions!

Happy summer Kat to you and your fluffs!


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

OMG they are sooooo cute. I especially love the ones where they are mid air jumping into the pool. Man!!! They really love the water. I remember when we took Andy to a pet resort once when we went on vacation, we signed him up for 1 time of the pool. In his pictures he did not look thrilled, to say the least.... :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Great pics Kat!
I loved every single one of them!


----------

